

Go Execution Tracer - dmit
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FP5apqzBgr7ahCCgFO-yoVhk4YZrNIDNf9RybngBc14/pub

======
xkarga00
This look really promising! It will probably help paving the way towards a
proper Go debugger?

